# New Gal



## pinklady (Jan 31, 2007)

Hi everyone. Rubrhammer is my dh and convinced me to sign on to meet everyone before the rally. I'm mostly on diet and fitness forums so this is a new type for me--not sure I'll have much to contribute here. But he does a lot of laughing and constantly interupts my Spring Sprang Sprung game to read snippets to me, so now I'll see what it's all about. So hello to all!


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

Welcome Pink...

It is great to have you sign in!!!

Now you can stop in the chat room with your DH.

Gary


----------



## Cajuncountry (Jan 4, 2007)

pinklady said:


> Hi everyone. Rubrhammer is my dh and convinced me to sign on to meet everyone before the rally. I'm mostly on diet and fitness forums so this is a new type for me--not sure I'll have much to contribute here. But he does a lot of laughing and constantly interupts my Spring Sprang Sprung game to read snippets to me, so now I'll see what it's all about. So hello to all!


Hello pinklady and welcome aboard. I am trying to convince dw to due the same.


----------



## z-family (Oct 2, 2004)




----------



## Chabbie1 (Dec 3, 2006)

Welcome to the site! Glad to have you here.
Chabbie


----------



## pinklady (Jan 31, 2007)

Fire44 said:


> Hi everyone. Rubrhammer is my dh and convinced me to sign on to meet everyone before the rally. I'm mostly on diet and fitness forums so this is a new type for me--not sure I'll have much to contribute here. But he does a lot of laughing and constantly interupts my Spring Sprang Sprung game to read snippets to me, so now I'll see what it's all about. So hello to all!


Hello pinklady and welcome aboard. I am trying to convince dw to due the same.
[/quote]

Oh, tell her she must come join us so I'm not the only new girl here. I hate being the new girl in town!


----------



## Katrina (Dec 16, 2004)

pinklady said:


> Hi everyone. Rubrhammer is my dh and convinced me to sign on to meet everyone before the rally. I'm mostly on diet and fitness forums so this is a new type for me--not sure I'll have much to contribute here. But he does a lot of laughing and constantly interupts my Spring Sprang Sprung game to read snippets to me, so now I'll see what it's all about. So hello to all!


Hello pinklady and welcome aboard. I am trying to convince dw to due the same.
[/quote]

Oh, tell her she must come join us so I'm not the only new girl here. I hate being the new girl in town!
[/quote]

You would not be the first couple to do this on this site.
I know of at least 3 others.

Edit: Oh, and Welcome!!!


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

pinklady said:


> Hi everyone. Rubrhammer is my dh and convinced me to sign on to meet everyone before the rally. I'm mostly on diet and fitness forums so this is a new type for me--not sure I'll have much to contribute here. But he does a lot of laughing and constantly interupts my Spring Sprang Sprung game to read snippets to me, so now I'll see what it's all about. So hello to all!


Welcome to the family Pinklady. We have Pinkladies were I work, they are volunteer workers at the Hospital. I should spend less time on this forum and spend some time on the diet and fitness forums too, I'm having a little trouble getting motivated about my diet and haven't been to the gym in a while







But hey there are a lot of great people here so it is hard to leave







Anyway it is nice to have you aboard, post often.


----------



## Camping Fan (Dec 18, 2005)

Welcome to the ranks of the lady Outbackers Pinklady!


----------



## pinklady (Jan 31, 2007)

N7OQ said:


> Hi everyone. Rubrhammer is my dh and convinced me to sign on to meet everyone before the rally. I'm mostly on diet and fitness forums so this is a new type for me--not sure I'll have much to contribute here. But he does a lot of laughing and constantly interupts my Spring Sprang Sprung game to read snippets to me, so now I'll see what it's all about. So hello to all!


Welcome to the family Pinklady. We have Pinkladies were I work, they are volunteer workers at the Hospital. I should spend less time on this forum and spend some time on the diet and fitness forums too, I'm having a little trouble getting motivated about my diet and haven't been to the gym in a while







But hey there are a lot of great people here so it is hard to leave







Anyway it is nice to have you aboard, post often.
[/quote]
Well, the nice thing about having your kids grow up and move away, is that you get to turn a large bedroom into a home gym! I have a resistance machine, stationary bike, sit-up bench, TV with tapes and DVD's, and an assortment of dumbbells and bands. I love it. My hardest thing is staying motivated while camping. I hope to meet some people who can give me tips on that.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Welcome...Welcome...Welcome.

Glad you decided to join us.


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

pinklady said:


> Hi everyone. Rubrhammer is my dh and convinced me to sign on to meet everyone before the rally. I'm mostly on diet and fitness forums so this is a new type for me--not sure I'll have much to contribute here. But he does a lot of laughing and constantly interupts my Spring Sprang Sprung game to read snippets to me, so now I'll see what it's all about. So hello to all!


Welcome to the family Pinklady. We have Pinkladies were I work, they are volunteer workers at the Hospital. I should spend less time on this forum and spend some time on the diet and fitness forums too, I'm having a little trouble getting motivated about my diet and haven't been to the gym in a while







But hey there are a lot of great people here so it is hard to leave







Anyway it is nice to have you aboard, post often.
[/quote]
Well, the nice thing about having your kids grow up and move away, is that you get to turn a large bedroom into a home gym! I have a resistance machine, stationary bike, sit-up bench, TV with tapes and DVD's, and an assortment of dumbbells and bands. I love it. My hardest thing is staying motivated while camping. I hope to meet some people who can give me tips on that.
[/quote]

I'm jellous I would love to have my own home gym, this is way I'm thinking about buying a bigger house we have out grown the one we are in now. At the Gym I do mostly cardo, like the bike or treadmill but would love to add weight training also to get some more fat burning muscle but a little intimidated about going over there, those guys and gals over there look really good and and I would be out of place. If I had my own home gym I wouldn't have this problem









While camping I like to do hikes with a lot of up and down hills I get a good workout, get to see some great country and feel really good the rest of the day. I like to flyfishing with a float tube and this is a good workout too. It is fun to hike in a group, more eyes to see thing you might not see on your own.


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

*Hi pinklady * 
















 *to Outbackers! * 

Glad to have you join us, 
Dawn


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

> Welcome to the family Pinklady. We have Pinkladies were I work, they are volunteer workers at the Hospital


What a coincidence! We have pink ladies where I shop. They're apples!









Pinklady,

Welcome to the group. It's good to have you with us.

Mark


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

*I'm thrilled to finally meet the Upstate NY Queen of Bobble  Boggle, herself!!!*

Welcome!!!

Wolfie/Judi


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

*PINKLADY*


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

Welcome aboard! spend a short time conversing with a few people and I am sure the characters shall reveal themselves!


----------



## CA Camper (Jan 30, 2007)

Welcome New Gal (Pink)! I'm not sure I'm qualified to welcome you seeing that I just signed up yesterday....but what the heck! Everybody is really really really really really friendly around here (pssst...it's almost a little scary).









Just drink the Kool Aid when they offer it to you and you'll be fine.


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

Wait a minute! This isn't a diet and fitness forum? When I signed on and I saw Outback, I thought it was gonna help me tame the spread of my . . . . . er . . . . . derriere . . . . uh . . . outback. Ya mean it aint???? Maybe that explains why the chair keeps sticking to me when I stand up. I gotta get out more.









Welcome aboard. As you can already tell, you're going to have a lot of fun here.

Scott


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Welcome









We will know you are both addicted when you ask him a question here to get an answer









John


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

Welcome Pink Lady, now you and DH can converse even when sitting back to back.


----------



## toolaidback (Jan 25, 2007)

Welcome to the board.


----------



## luv2rv (Jun 21, 2004)

Welcome and enjoy the forum. I'm sure you'll find lots to contribute.

Like ... what possessed you to drive all the way to Canada to buy your TT?









That should get you started.

Wayne


----------



## pinklady (Jan 31, 2007)

N7OQ said:


> > Welcome to the family Pinklady. We have Pinkladies were I work, they are volunteer workers at the Hospital
> 
> 
> What a coincidence! We have pink ladies where I shop. They're apples!
> ...


Seems to be a lot of pinkladies out there! For me, it's a name I use on a golf forum I joined. My golf bag and clubs are bubble-gum pink--hence the name. At just under 5 feet tall, I have to find ways to stand out in a crowd!
Thanks for the welcome!


----------



## prevish gang (Mar 19, 2006)

Hello New Friend, 
I can't wait to meet in Virginia Beach. I'll take you to the Y for a good workout.

Darlene


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Welcome pinkylady 
Glad you decided to join us also

Don


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

CA Camper said:


> Welcome New Gal (Pink)! I'm not sure I'm qualified to welcome you seeing that I just signed up yesterday....but what the heck! Everybody is really really really really really friendly around here (pssst...it's almost a little scary).
> 
> 
> 
> ...


only *5* Really's?????????


----------

